# Skinners Field and Trial - Puppy?



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi 

Our new puppy will be coming home in a few weeks time, and is currently being fed Skinners Field and Trial Puppy food. I've had a look round today at various dry foods, as I always had the impression that the Skinners stuff was a bit cheap and cheerful - is it worth changing her gradually onto something else? She's a working type cocker.

My lab is on James Wellbeloved and does well on it, I know it's down to the individual dog and what suits them but would I be advised to get my puppy off the Skinners onto something more expensive?

Thanks!

Sophie
x

PS obviously I will introduce any new food gradually


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

I would stay on Skinners for a few months until pup is settled then change onto whatever you want to feed, JWB seems the obvious as your other dog is already on this


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Skinners is actually good value for money, to be honest, I'd consider swapping the other way round. Why do you think it's cheap and cheerful? Is it because it is for working dogs and exempt from VAT?

I do keep an eye on complete foods, and this is one of the few I'd consider giving to my dogs, as mine are on BARF. It's also one I'm considering weaning pups onto in the future once I start breeding. From what I understand, it is one of the few dog food manufacturers that make their own food rather than buy it in from one of the larger food mills and brand it as their own


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

my boy has been on skinners muisli mix since he was a pup at grannies, he was 7 yesterday and we have had no probs with this food, I also feed raw aswell as complete.


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you - I don't know why I think it's 'cheap and cheerful', I guess it's because my lab has always had various problems (joints) and has always been on expensive food ... I don't understand why they range from £52 a sack (Eukanuba!!) to around £15 a sack... so I guess I've always assumed the more expensive stuff is better nutritionally. I'm happy if Skinners is ok - the pups seem good on it so far, just wanted to make sure I was doing the right thing with the new arrival! Not that I worry... oh no! 

Thanks for your reply

Sophie
x


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I feed Skinners Duck and Rice to my 2 , i also feed raw tripe and they are doing very well on it ,( my 14 month old staffyx just won best condition out of a class of 20 dogs)


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

hobo99 said:


> I feed Skinners Duck and Rice to my 2 , i also feed raw tripe and they are doing very well on it ,( my 14 month old staffyx just won best condition out of a class of 20 dogs)


Thank you - sorry if it came across wrong, I wasn't meaning to sound like it's rubbish, I just wanted to know people's experience of it and so far it's all positive! In which case I'm happy.... not sure I can deal with raw tripe though 

Thanks for reassuring me

Sophie
x


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

yes i feed bracken with skinners too, and he is fine on it, although couldnt get any the other week and had to get something else, but will be getting skinners once this bag has all gone.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Mine get raw green tripe most days, mixed with blended veggies, it's a bit whiffy, but good for them 

One tip I have, is have a separate freezer/fridge for the dog food, and have a pair of marigolds at the ready when it comes to feeding time to help dish food out and mix anything in.


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks - might try that!


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> One tip I have, is have a separate freezer/fridge for the dog food, and have a pair of marigolds at the ready when it comes to feeding time to help dish food out and mix anything in.


Yes i agree with that ,:smilewinkgrin: , we have a seperate chest freezer for the dog food .:yesnod:


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

We eed our dogs that, it is good stuff  We feed it with tripe for variety but i dont think you would want the smell in your house haha!


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

Brilliant - well with all those recommendations I shall continue to feed it! What age do you move on to Junior stuff?

Thanks for all your help

Sophie
x


----------



## Fur babys (Mar 25, 2021)

My lab puppy was on skinners puppy when i brought her I’ve kept her on the same but every few days there seems to be blood in her poo , i have spoken to the vet who said that it shows inflammation of the tummy and not to worry as its only a little but does anybody else have this with skinners thinking of changing


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Fur babys said:


> My lab puppy was on skinners puppy when i brought her I've kept her on the same but every few days there seems to be blood in her poo , i have spoken to the vet who said that it shows inflammation of the tummy and not to worry as its only a little but does anybody else have this with skinners thinking of changing


Hi, this thread is over a decade old - you'd be much better off starting your own thread about your puppy's health.


----------

